# Repent



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greeting from Dark Strategies,

Here we have a profile drawing of a Inquisition Servitor.

Enjoy!


----------



## arch_rival2600 (Jan 30, 2010)

*no reply*

first post


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Nice! That looks really well executed.


----------

